# It's my birthday.



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

To celebrate the big two-eight, I am kicking my other work to the side and upgrading my service. :thumbup: I have been replacing the circuits in each room as I remodel, and running them to the new panel on the right. I have been using that #2 AL to feed it. Today I am building a 200A OH service and getting rid of the old panel. 

Yes, those are live conductors you see hanging off of each hot line coming from the transformer. There used to be a lightning arrestor tied in there, I deduce. If I really feel like partying, I may rip out the range feed thats free air tape-spliced up under the house, and replace it! Don't want to get too crazy though.

Sorry for the sideways images, just turn your head. Its easier that me fixing them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice GE 32/40 panel:thumbsup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

damn my neck hurts after looking at those


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

I usually use QO, but this one was free.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't think of a worse way to spend a birthday. :laughing:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I can't think of a worse way to spend a birthday. :laughing:


To make it worse, PU just now showed to cut the line, and I got stung by a wasp. :happybday:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly said:


> To make it worse, PU just now showed to cut the line, and I got stung by a wasp. :happybday:



:laughing::laughing:....:happybday::drink:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Half a day of work and half a day of dealing with poco, permitting, and inspection and its done. I tried to use as many different brands of breakers as I could cuz I support diversity in my workplace.


----------

